# Changing color of inside of plywood tank...



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, I recently purchased a plywood tank that is not yet completley finished. The person I got it from said it has enough coats of clear epoxy on the inside to be ready for water. It is clear epoxy so you can completely see the wood on the inside of the tank...

I would rather it be black on the inside... Any suggestions what I could do to change the inside color of the wood tank to black now that it is already sealed with the clear epoxy?

Thanks!


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

before ya bother messin with color, I would test it that it holds water overnight....... no need to invest time into somehtin that needs fixin first. after that, epoxy based paint should do the trick.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'd like to test it before adding color, but right now it doesn't have glass yet... (trust me, I got them fairly cheap - there's actually 2 tanks).

I was thinking that I should paint the inside black before siliconing in the glass... then I'll check to see if it holds water.

Currently the wood has several coats of clear epoxy and the corners are siliconed...

Can you get epoxy based paint at a place like Home Depot or Menards?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

One problem you will have is that silicone sticks to epoxy, but epoxy does not stick to silicone. The paint color or lack of it, will show through the silicone. To avoid this, get out your caulk devil and start de-caulking! Black is my favorite color for the inside of a plywood tank. White is typically the strongest color and I like to have the first coats white and the last two black so that any scratch or abrasion will be easy to spot. Since you have enough coats already, one black coat may be enough.


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Have you checked out pond armour? also i beleive that Sherwin Williams may have a product or check one of the local boat stores that does repair. Were these te 2 75/90 that were on MCA?

Craig


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Have you checked out pond armour? also i beleive that Sherwin Williams may have a product or check one of the local boat stores that does repair. Were these te 2 75/90 that were on MCA?
> 
> Craig


Sherwin Williams has PalGard, which is great for this, but you can't buy it if you don't have the proper facility (paint room) to use it. It is not an amateur friendly product.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Have you checked out pond armour? also i beleive that Sherwin Williams may have a product or check one of the local boat stores that does repair. Were these te 2 75/90 that were on MCA?
> 
> Craig


Those are the ones from MCA... I still have done nothing with them, but hopefully have glass coming soon for them...

I found some Krylon paint at K-Mart... it's some kind of waterproof epoxy-like spray paint... made for waterproofing things I believe... could I use that to spray the interrior of the wood tanks black, at least it'd give it a black color, and shouldn't Krylon paint be non-toxic to fish once cured?


----------

